# wasatch or promar 400 flat for garage



## TylerHuff (Nov 2, 2010)

im getting ready to spray a garage that has knockdown texture on the walls and ceiling and they want everything to be flat white. This is new sheetrock, and i normally prime with wasatch and then 2 top coats. Being flat white and textured would it be ok to just spray and backroll 2 coats of 400 flat or should i just spray wasatch first. just wondering what others do out there


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Two coats of PM 400 is fine for a garage. SW 7004 "Snowbound" is a good covering color that I often use when a customer asks for a "white"


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Try Kilz pro 300 flat. Nice and flat. Sprays out well.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

There you have it. A nice answer from a SW guy and another from a HD guy.

Just need a BM guy and you're set.

MY answer is simply, do you think you NEED a primer coat in a garage that's flat anyway? Most NC guys would likely only paint one coat of flat and walk away.
Personally, I think flat is a bad choice for the one place in the house where the walls will be most abused.


----------



## TylerHuff (Nov 2, 2010)

A+HomeWork said:


> Personally, I think flat is a bad choice for the one place in the house where the walls will be most abused.


well it was sprayed the day after if posted this with just 2 coats of paint and turned out really nice. i would agree with flat being a bad choice but if they are anything like me you cant see the walls once you move if you put racks and shelves up


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

A+HomeWork said:


> Personally, I think flat is a bad choice for the one place in the house where the walls will be most abused.


Agreed since any little thing will leave marks on flat.


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

Builtmany said:


> Agreed since any little thing will leave marks on flat.


Funny thing about NC is that they will even shoot the trim in the garage with the same flat wall paint. I know it's just the garage, but I would personally prefer it be done in enamel too.


----------



## mtnbkr3 (Jan 20, 2013)

Flat in a garage? Just use tinted primer. Most flat paint doesn't wash anyway. :whistling2:


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

I know its not as common. But nobody mentioned PPG. LOL

If the customer is a bit of a neat freak and will ever hose down the floor... on a flat interior paint.

I would almost want to either put a higher grade paint(200 for you) or move to an exterior line of paint. With the door open it is exterior--- kinda.

Not all people will be making a mess that needs to be hosed down so use your best judgement on that advise. I would first try to talk them into at least an eggshell. I know though, people are sometimes stubborn.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Wasatch (primer) + Paint (1 coat). Unless your really going for a stunner, no reason to put a lot of money into the garage paint. 

We use to do just tinted primer and call it a day, but some homeowners are fussy with how things looks and if they move stuff in/out and scratch the wall, they actually like to go back and do touch-up. Harder to do with primer, so we ended up just painting. 

In another couple of weeks when one house we're doing gets done, we're going to shoot the whole guy's garage with Solo Enamel paint. Walls/ceiling. 

So..it varies. Use your personal judgement.


----------

